

Benchmarking NodeJS vs. Async PHP properly - ohashi
http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2013/11/13/benchmarking-asyncronous-php-vs-nodejs-properly/

======
RyanZAG
Obligatory link to good, reproducible and widely optimized benchmarks:
[http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r7&hw=i7...](http://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r7&hw=i7&test=json)

------
z92
60% faster doesn't sound to me a large enough difference to select a web
stack.

Till date I assumed node was probably ~60 times faster than php, mostly by
interpreting results of alioth benchmarks.

~~~
naiv
This is ReactPHP, not the stock PHP version so the title is a bit misleading
and should rather be "Benchmarking Asyncronous PHP (ReactPHP) vs. NodeJS".

~~~
th0br0
ReactPHP _is_ "stock PHP". It just uses PHP differently to how you normally
use it on the web (e.g. it provides a webserver etc.)

------
johnx123-up
Related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6717672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6717672)

